# Yeah, G'day.



## Juxta (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello, I'm Max. 16, male, from New Zealand.

Been weight training for a couple of years and did a bit of boxing with friends, but just joined a Muay Thai group (first in the area).

Glad to find a place where people value perfection.

Cheers.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT! :wavey:  Good to have a Kiwi on board!


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome!.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello Max, welcome to MT


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT happy posting and be sure to use the search engine here to find anything that you might have questions about... chances are after 1/2 million posts it's been covered... but you never know.


----------



## tallgeese (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard, *Juxta*.  Good advice from *Caver* above - there is plenty here for those seeking knowledge and opinion on the martial arts .


----------

